# John Jallorina's pics.



## johnjallorina (Jan 18, 2007)

some old pics, the last photos are taken today.

my c.crawshayi mated hope she'll look gravid soon.


my b.albiceps female recently molted just started to regenerate her lost leg it should be fully restored next molt.


p.cambridgei possible female juv


female g.pulchra recently molted


b.baumgarteni female



h.lividum DCF

with flash:

without:


m.robostum AF


megaphobema velvetosoma AF eating a large roach!


----------



## Sof (Jan 18, 2007)

That m.robostum looks very nice.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

nice pics is the baboon eating a mealworm beetle?


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 18, 2007)

no i removed the beetle few days ago as the worm has turned into that. right now she is eating meat to fatten her up. tnx for nice comments. my new fab t is megaphobema velvetosoma, she tackled a big giant hissing cockroach! big and leggy.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 18, 2007)

that is a massive M.robustum! very nice C.crawshayi as well


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 18, 2007)

the guy i bought it from said this wasnt mated but look at her abdomen big and hasnt darkened! she hasnt molted since 2005 from the guy i bought it from. could well be she is well fed. tnx.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

Love your crawshayi!


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 18, 2007)

tnx michal she is one of my beauty and my fab. i'll post and keep updating this thread as i feed my t's or they grow.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 19, 2007)

great pics and spiders


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool pics love the H.lividum.


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool spiders but i have a q about the robustum.  Mine is JET black except for the red on the legs, abdomen and a ring around the carapace.  Is that a different color phase?  I saw one locaally and it was the same colors. Just curious.


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 19, 2007)

hi all tnx again for nice comments, yes johnny i have heard and seen pics of this before i am not sure of this possibly because, pre molt,fresh molt i am sure someone could clear this up.


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 19, 2007)

johnjallorina said:


> hi all tnx again for nice comments, yes johnny i have heard and seen pics of this before i am not sure of this possibly because, pre molt,fresh molt i am sure someone could clear this up.


Mine didnt look like that before or after a molt...I really dont know what it is.  They all look like yours as babies but they seem to darken as they get older.  Im no expert on these guys tho.  Either way, yours is HUGE!  I like the velvetosoma alot too.:worship:


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 20, 2007)

juvF singapore blue fresh molt! i am very happy atleast one turned out female! i cant take a good pic hopefully it should show a bit of blue.

i took a pic of m.velvetosoma as she was out anyway


----------



## Natemass (Jan 20, 2007)

congrats on the female!


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 21, 2007)

tnx natemass, spiderlings of these are very cheap but females of these can cost a bit as they are pretty rare. here is psalmopoeus cambridgei possible female and need of a molt soon anytime.


----------



## johnjallorina (Jan 24, 2007)

i got bored so here are some new pics after i rehoused these.

B.Albiceps female 9-10cm should be able to mate in next molt and should have fully regenerated her legs.

G.Pulchra female 9-10cm, this one is very nice the most docile specimen i have so far.

A.Versicolor 3-4cm, i rehoused this as he/she is getting bigger than its old enclosure.


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 2, 2007)

here are my new t's, i didnt take pic of p.fasciata as i am quite scared it might bolt away as its pokie i dont wanna get bitten aswell but the pokie is certainly very nice!

G.rosea RCF female possible mated or gravid

Avicularia spp peru purple female, i heard often sold as avicularia spp amazonica in US or sold as variation but its different spp in reality she is camera shy but in person very fuzzy and cute!


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 2, 2007)

very nice pics. Cobalt looks beautiful.


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 2, 2007)

Hows the crawshayi doin since you mated her?


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 3, 2007)

she is sealed in her burrow dunno if she is going to produce any sac.


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 3, 2007)

p.fasciata possible female


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful T's....the pulchra is adorable...waiting for mine to molt and Wolfy is 99.9% sure it's male. :wall:


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 4, 2007)

took some new pics:biggrin:

X.intermedia with new colours after moult


G.pulchra she has eaten loads for past few days so took pic and see if there is any difference


M.velvetosoma looks almost like t.blondi but with red hairs on abdomen


B.albiceps she also been feeding very well few days ago


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics again...I'm really liking your B.albiceps.


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 5, 2007)

tnx pink lady.


----------

